# Great Bully Busters Article...



## Guro_Jason (Oct 1, 2005)

Greetings All,

 I read a post recently that somebody was interested in learning more about how to help children deal with Bullies - certainly a national / international epedmic.

 Here's a great article that was written about our Child Development Specialist, my wife, Dr. Robyn Silverman. This was the cover story of the Tufts University Alumni Magazine.

 Click on this link to read the article - a box will pop up asking for password info - simply cancel out of the box till it goes away 


http://ase.tufts.edu/gradstudy/alumniAlmaMatters.htm

  Best regards,

  Jason M. Silverman
  POWerful Words Character Development
www.powerfulwordsonline.com
  781-718-1640


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 1, 2005)

I hated bullies when I was a kid.  I didnt want conflict, but they thrive on it. It happens to most all of us at some point in our childhood. It took the deaths of several in gun violence in schools before it was recognized as a real problem.


----------



## jbclinic (Oct 8, 2005)

i was bullied in grade school and in my nieghborhood in the 70s in philly gangs, i handled it head on some losses, some wins but however the individual inturpits their situation and information, the event will be memorable


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks for the link.  that looks like great stuff.


----------

